# Turbo time for an Alty



## Octapussy (Sep 13, 2004)

does anyone know wich stock turbo from either an evo or a T5 volvo would be a better choice on a gxe alty? the only thing is I'd get about 15-25 more hp from the evo's but the T5's would be more reliable. just want a second opinion due to the arguable difference on the true power feel of 20hp,(given the fact my alty's the daily driver) ,with mostly just custom mods. all input respected.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

uhm...I'd say get a garrett unit like a T25 from Nissans.


----------



## Octapussy (Sep 13, 2004)

chimmike said:


> uhm...I'd say get a garrett unit like a T25 from Nissans.


 uhm... no you see I already have these two listed above in my inventory, due to their being replaced by old school T77's. but wich spare to use......hmmmm?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Don't the EVO turbos have their housing built into the manifold?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

i think the evo unit is overkill............


----------



## Octapussy (Sep 13, 2004)

James said:


> Don't the EVO turbos have their housing built into the manifold?


 true but I ive got miller maching to thank for some custom plenum in the past


----------



## Octapussy (Sep 13, 2004)

chimmike said:


> i think the evo unit is overkill............


no it wouldnt nescessarily be overkill or excess at all due to psi is adjustable and that my bottom end can hold nearly 400 ftlbs o' torque stock


----------

